# HELP!!! Really bad hard water stains.



## Deng09

I recently received a 55 gallon aquarium from someone who kept salt water fish in it. I am planning to use it for fresh water fish. Anyway, there is a whitish, filmy ring around the top, which is either salt water or hard water stains. It was sitting in their garage without being cleaned for months after they stopped using it, so the stains are stuck on the glass pretty good.

So far I have tried duck taping paper towels soaked in vinegar to the stained areas and letting it sit for a couple days with no luck. I also laid the aquarium on its side, and filled vinegar up to the lip, and that did not work either. I also filled the entire aquarium with water, added a bit of vinegar, and let it sit for a couple days. This also didn't work. I have been using a metal scraper to try and scrape it off after all of these different things, and it hasn't worked.

Does anyone have any other ideas to remove these stains? Would it be safe to use some sort of cleaner like CLR? There is a product called salt water creep eliminator, would this work for already existing stains? They are still somewhat visible with the tank filled with water, so I really want to get them off before I use it. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zero

i cleaned the same marks off our fish tank with glass cleaner and a sponge.....and a lot of scrubbing!!!! you just gota rinse it real good after, weve not had any deaths. not sure what country your in but in the UK mr.muscle window and glass cleaner is the don!!!


----------



## Manafel

I had hard water stains in my 75 gallon once. I can't remember the name of the product I used, but it's an animal safe hard water stain remover. other than that, I suggest vinegar, and a sponge with the scratchy side and a lot of elbow greases


----------



## snail

Muratic acid is often recommended, it's strong stuff. I read somewhere someone who says tabasco sauce does wonders!


----------



## lonedove55

Hi Deng,

Saltwater deposits left to dry for a period of time can etch the glass. You can try to scrape the deposits off with a good quality single edged razor blade found at most home improvement stores. I had salt and hard water deposits on my glass canopy that even white vinegar full strength did not remove. I used white vinegar (5% acidity) and razor blade together with good results. Then followed up with a good scrubbing with a blue Scotch Brite scour pad (they state not for aquarium use..?..maybe not on acrylic). I would not use the green pads, they _can_ scratch.

This link might give you some more ideas on how to remove it. Good luck!*w3

Getting Salt Creep Off Your Glass Aquarium


----------

